# now ready to setup SA cichlid tank



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

Within the next week I will finally be setting up a SA cichlid tank

90 gallon
older eheim canister filter, supposed to be good for up to 150 gal forget model number, it is well cycled in another tank so cycling won't be an issue.

Stock will be 

tiger Oscar, juvenile about 2 inches 
firemouth, juvenile about 2 inches
green terror, juvenile about 2 inches
leopard pleco, about 6 inches

I will be using the same sand blasting sand I have posted about before

48 inch two bulb t8 shoplight for lighting

300 watt heater, I assume 78 is a good temp?

will be adding rocks and driftwood for scaping and will be trying out a few plants, probably mostly vals while they are young until they start gardening themselves.

I have another pleco that I haven't identified yet to see how large it gets, if it is a larger one, I'll have to add it to this tank at some point.

Anyone see any problems with my plan? Do I have room for one more fish that is about 6 to 8 inches?


----------



## macKRAZY (Feb 15, 2012)

What are the dimensions of your tank?
Everything sound fine and youre good to go but you WILL need to rehome the oscar at some point. 

Perhaps consider something other than an oscar? Theyre Great and fun fish with big personality and huge appetite but very hard to find buyer/taker when they get too big so you must be commited!

You might want to add another filter in the near future as these guys take huge dumps... often!


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

standard 90, footprint is 48 x 18 and 24 high


----------



## macKRAZY (Feb 15, 2012)

pyrrolin said:


> standard 90, footprint is 48 x 18 and 24 high


yea, everything will be fine in there but after a year that oscar might get too big... ive seen people keep them in smaller tanks(w/ more fish at that) and i know people who REHOME them FROM A 120 gallon... at the end of the day its up to you right? But if space is not a concern to you, the good thing is that your getting them at the same size/age!

3 ways this could possibly play out:
- they will learn to tolerate each other until they start fighting for space in a year(this scenario will most likely happen) 
or
- the GT and the oscar will eventually bully the firemouth, then fight each other. 
or
- the GT and oscar will grow to hate each other and constantly fight while the firemouth will be a minion and tag along(like a ballon on a string) with the "boss" of the tank(most likely the oscar)


----------

